# Sleep and Dreams > Dream Gallery >  >  A fantasy dream of sorts with a twist at the end

## Dreamhatcher

This is part of a lucid dream I had yesterday and that kept me thinking all day long, the dream was very long and consisted of several fragments that were interesting in their own way, but I'd like to share only some part of it.

I am in some sort of medieval town and keep walking through the busy market road. While I walk along I touch as many objects as I can, because that keeps the dream more vivid. I pick up a small straw basket, a textile bundle with unknown purpose and a piece of bees wax to smell it (which sadly doesn't have a smell). The dream is constantly on-the edge of fading so it's a bit of effort to stay in it and I pay a lot of attention to the cobblestone and the stalls. (I also yell clarity in between... Many times, which always makes me feel silly, but it doesn't bother anybody and it helps a bit). I decide I need a mission and start looking for a door. I see a nice blue old wooden door and walk through it, saying I want to meet my spirit guide. A few steps up a middle aged woman with dark brown long hair and in traditional clothing is sitting and looking at me. I just tell her 'I don't have much time' and she looks at my palm and tells me something I already know. A bit impatient I ask her 'tell me about the future'. She just looks at me, holds my hand and says 'see, the future is up to you to write'. I thank her quickly and decide that I won't be learning anything from her. There is another exit from which I right end up on a market place. As I see my reflection I get a shock - I look like a huge walking barrel in myriads of layers of stiff, colorful clothing full of little mirrors... I curse it. Damn I, want to look like an elve in an elegant white dress, looking delicate and beautiful! My dream fades to black, but I don't move and  hope to get back into my dream.. heureka! I'm back and just looking like that elve. I'm walking into a bar (uninteresting episode, besides that I discover that a drink in this strange land costs 300 #£? And I find a 35000#£? Note in my pocket). While walking out I come across a mirror and look at my face, which reminds me of Lucy in the sky with diamonds... The same instability of the reflection. I step into a stone passageway and announce 'I am looking for a wizard'. As I turn around a man maybe in his late thirties stands behind me, with long black hair and a long robe. I realize I'm standing in a niche and before me is a strange glass vessel with a liquid in it. 'so you are a wizard?' He nods and I pester him more 'what's your name?'. 'Gandalf '. I laugh out loud, but he just gives me that confused look that he doesn't get the joke and I remember my task - and fill a small glass veil with the strangely shimmering liquid for him. He takes a small sip and hands the veil over to me, nodding at me. I down it like a liquor then realize my folly, what if I overdid it?? I fade out, when I get to myself him and me are flying on the back of a gigantic turtle. He is telling me something about the species, but I get occupied with the scenery as it is so breath takingly beautiful. We are flying hand in hand (the turtle is gone) through a wide Valley surrounded by milky canyons, inside the valley are pebbles and a stream that is divided into several little streams flowing parallel down the valley. The sun is glittering on the water and in between the valley is full of white birch trees with yellow leaves, the sky is blue and the sun is shining, a warm autumn light. I keep raving about the beauty of it all, then taunting him a bit by asking if wizards are allowed to marry and have kids, which apparently they are as he responds a bit shyly. Then something interesting happens... I tell him 'I really love your world, you know my world is completely screwed up, we have used up every square centimeter and polluted and destroyed it...' that's when I notice we are not flying anymore. It is darkest night. We are standing on a gigantic scrapyard, surrounded by burning trucks. I look around in disbelief then mutter 'I'm sorry, I shouldn't have said all this'. I look at him and he is inspecting this new world in disbelief and maybe a bit sad. Then I have an idea 'there is one way out of this...' and a bit sheepishly I kiss him, a very long and epic kiss, feeling full of love, till I start feeling I'm going to lose grip on this dream. I move away and look around and the burning trucks are now transformed into those old fashioned burning torches along an alley of majestic old trees, it is still night though, but pretty as ever. I jump in delight and he follows me down the alley. We reach a desk and they are trying to do some paperwork for me, but it's taking too long, I wonder if I'm getting a passport, I'm trying to touch the wall and yell my stupid clarity, but the dream fades and I finally wake up.

What maybe has left the strongest impact on me is to see how my subconscious reacts thinking about our world. Every day we read so many bad news, but I wasn't aware how strong an impact those little cynic remarks of mine actually have on me - and I often comment on the world coming to its end etc.. . Not to forget that I never thought I'd be making out with a wizard, cheers. :` woo

----------


## Verre

What a beautiful, epic dream! Thank you for sharing!

I was intrigued by all the mirrors, especially your description of seeing your reflection, and that you were wearing many layers of clothing covered with little mirrors. That reminds me of the costume of central Asian shamans (who are sort of like wizards!), who sometimes wore multiple bronze mirrors on their coats. Here's a picture:

RedCoatMirrors.jpg

And I hope it's okay to post a link to an article (it's not advertising anything!)

----------


## Sakki

OMG your dream is wonderfuuul !! thank you for sharing it with us 
i really like this kind of dreams *-* i've had a lot myself but not enough long i really hope that i'll be able someday to have a loooooong dream...

----------


## 9sk

the wall of text is a bit hard to read so I split it to paragraphs for myself and anyone else for simplicity

I am in some sort of medieval town and keep walking through the busy market road. While I walk along I touch as many objects as I can, because that keeps the dream more vivid. I pick up a small straw basket, a textile bundle with unknown purpose and a piece of bees wax to smell it (which sadly doesn't have a smell). 

_The dream is constantly on-the edge of fading so it's a bit of effort to stay in it and I pay a lot of attention to the cobblestone and the stalls. (I also yell clarity in between... Many times, which always makes me feel silly, but it doesn't bother anybody and it helps a bit)._ 

I decide I need a mission and start looking for a door. I see a nice blue old wooden door and walk through it, saying I want to meet my spirit guide. A few steps up a middle aged woman with dark brown long hair and in traditional clothing is sitting and looking at me. I just tell her 'I don't have much time' and she looks at my palm and tells me something I already know. A bit impatient I ask her '*tell me about the future*'. 

She just looks at me, holds my hand and says '*see, the future is up to you to write'*. I thank her quickly and decide that I won't be learning anything from her. There is another exit from which I right end up on a market place. As I see my reflection I get a shock - I look like a huge walking barrel in myriads of layers of stiff, colorful clothing full of little mirrors... I curse it. Damn I, want to look like an elve in an elegant white dress, looking delicate and beautiful! My dream fades to black, but I don't move and hope to get back into my dream.. heureka! I'm back and just looking like that elve. 

I'm walking into a bar (uninteresting episode, besides that I discover that a drink in this strange land costs 300 #£? And I find a 35000#£? Note in my pocket). While walking out I come across a mirror and look at my face, which reminds me of Lucy in the sky with diamonds... The same instability of the reflection. I step into a stone passageway and announce *'I am looking for a wizard'*. As I turn around a man maybe in his late thirties stands behind me, with long black hair and a long robe. I realize I'm standing in a niche and before me is a strange glass vessel with a liquid in it. '*so you are a wizard*?' He nods and I pester him more '*what's your name?'. 'Gandalf '*. I laugh out loud, but he just gives me that confused look that he doesn't get the joke and I remember my task - and fill a small glass veil with the strangely shimmering liquid for him. He takes a small sip and hands the veil over to me, nodding at me. I down it like a liquor then realize my folly, what if I overdid it?? I fade out, when I get to myself him and me are flying on the back of a gigantic turtle. He is telling me something about the species, but I get occupied with the scenery as it is so breath-taking beautiful.

 We are flying hand in hand (the turtle is gone) through a wide Valley surrounded by milky canyons, inside the valley are pebbles and a stream that is divided into several little streams flowing parallel down the valley. The sun is glittering on the water and in between the valley is full of white birch trees with yellow leaves, the sky is blue and the sun is shining, a warm autumn light. I keep raving about the beauty of it all, then taunting him a bit by asking if wizards are allowed to marry and have kids, which apparently they are as he responds a bit shyly. Then something interesting happens... I tell him *'I really love your world, you know my world is completely screwed up, we have used up every square centimeter and polluted and destroyed it..*.' that's when I notice we are not flying anymore. It is darkest night. We are standing on a gigantic scrapyard, surrounded by burning trucks. I look around in disbelief then mutter '*I'm sorry, I shouldn't have said all this*'. I look at him and he is inspecting this new world in disbelief and maybe a bit sad. Then I have an idea 'there is one way out of this...' and a bit sheepishly I kiss him, a very long and epic kiss, feeling full of love, till I start feeling I'm going to lose grip on this dream.

 I move away and look around and the burning trucks are now transformed into those old fashioned burning torches along an alley of majestic old trees, it is still night though, but pretty as ever. I jump in delight and he follows me down the alley. We reach a desk and they are trying to do some paperwork for me, but it's taking too long, I wonder if I'm getting a passport, I'm trying to touch the wall and yell my stupid clarity, but the dream fades and I finally wake up.

----------


## Lang

Wow, that an old post. Please look at the date before you post.

----------

